

Dating with Graph Search - colbyaley
https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/499387ac3c34

======
rayj
I'm going to be blunt, that is fucking creepy. And I'm of the male gender,
don't have a Facebook, use ghostery/adbock/encrypted linux.

Combine this with phone location (GPS/GLONOSS/aGPS) and you know where they
are at all times too. Suddenly the government is very interested. Want to know
exactly who was at the protest between 1211 and 1434? Want to know if a
certain person is at another persons house say 1600 Pennsylvania Ave at a
certain time?

Oh, and the Feds are building a gigantic data centre
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utah_Data_Center>) staffed by what can only be
assumed to be former Mormon missionaries who speak damn near every language on
the planet...talk about scaling the police state global. What other reason
would they have to do this?

1984 is more like 2014.

Disclaimer: I am on my second glass of Côtes du Rhône.

------
sgpl
This article was posted just a couple of weeks ago.

Link to previous discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5415691>

------
aeontech
nice illustration of a practical use for the graph search. definitely chilling
though. Very much reminds me of the Sight short film:
<http://vimeo.com/46304267>

------
joshguthrie
"Single sisters of my friends"

Let the game begin...

------
enraged_camel
>>The truth is that the plethora of information Facebook knows about you is
unfathomable.

It literally is.

What is really scary is that, even if you as an individual decide to withhold
some information in your profile, that information can still be determined,
with very high accuracy, by analyzing your friends. For example, if you don't
tell Facebook where you live, someone can just use the API to analyze your new
friends' locations and figure out your general geographic area.

Forget ads. In the grand scheme of things, ads don't matter. What matters is
that there is absolutely no way anyone can use Facebook and still remain a
private individual. And the implications of this are already changing society
in fundamental ways (some positive, but mostly negative).

------
dreamdu5t
I don't find this chilling at all. What's the big deal?

~~~
m0nastic
At the risk of being tautological, I think it's chilling because if he told
the 10 girls he "doxed" about what he had done, I'm pretty confident a
sizeable number of them would have the chills.

People don't like to feel like they're being taken advantage of, which would
be a pretty common reaction to finding out someone had done all of this
profiling on you to get you to go out with them.

It's not outright nefarious, because, what is he really doing that's different
from a dating site filtering results by your criteria; except that these
aren't people who have joined a dating site.

This sounds like the kind of thing Tim Ferris would recommend doing;
asymmetrical information warfare in the battle of the sexes.

